# German Shorthair Pointer Pups



## gsp1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey everyone if your looking for a awesome German shorthair pup I have an advertisement in the Fishing and Hunting Forum. I am selling them for $400.00 The pups come from champion bloodlines and parent are awesome hunters. If you have any questions leave me a message .


----------

